

Ask HN: Why Had Skype Been Removed From The iOS App Store? - tronium

I just recently noticed there was an update from skype, with various new features added. Of course, I decided to download the update, so I tapped on the &quot;update&quot; button. However, a message pops up saying &quot;This Item has been removed&quot;. I wondered if it was some sort of glitch (I changed from one Apple ID to another recently), so I decided to delete the app and re-download it. Surprisingly, it wasn&#x27;t there in the App Store at all. What would cause Microsoft to remove it (perhaps temporarily, perhaps permanently) from the App Store?
======
slater
Apparently it's only temporary, they're about to launch a new version:

"We have removed the Skype for iPhone app from the Apple iTunes store in some
markets, as we begin rolling out the latest version. Skype 5.0 for iPhone will
soon be available worldwide for download"

[http://blogs.skype.com/2014/06/09/skype-5-0-remastered-
for-i...](http://blogs.skype.com/2014/06/09/skype-5-0-remastered-for-iphone/)

